
Apple ordered to pay retail workers for security screening time [pdf] - mehrdadn
https://cdn.ca9.uscourts.gov/datastore/opinions/2020/09/02/15-17382.pdf
======
pvg
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24364652](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24364652)

~~~
colejohnson66
This one is a link to the ruling. That one links to a news article citing a
Reuters article of which neither link to this PDF.

~~~
pvg
That's still a dupe by HN's Rules of Dupery. Otherwise everything would be on
the front page all the time forever and that's impractical.

~~~
deviation
Agreed. Perform the ritual and summon the @dang for his opinion perhaps?

~~~
dang
It's a dupe because it's the same underlying story.

Generally it's probably best to have the best third-party article on a topic
and link to the court ruling from the comments. A similar point came up
earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24366620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24366620)

